# Mr. T's Kimchi Recipe



## kathrynn (Jul 29, 2013)

Tonight I made Tom's recipe. Needed to cook/fix something with some of the cukes coming from the Victory Garden.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140989/kimchi-quick-hot-pickled

I did have to change the recipe slightly...no Red pepper flakes.  BUT...its amazing!

Here is mine.













kimchi 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 29, 2013


















kimchi.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 29, 2013






I will do this again.  Probably will add some radishes in it too.  

Thanks Tom for the recipe!

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kat

That looks great! I just picked some cucumbers. I will have to give it a try.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks great! I so want to try this, but I'm the only one that will eat it and the radishes would be a nice addition. I love kimchi.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2013)

That looks good. I make Napa Cabbage Kimchi a couple of times a year. I want to try this recipe. As far as the Red Pepper Flakes go, make an effort to get the Korean Style. the flavor is 10X better than American Pizza Topping Crushed Red Pepper. It is HOT but has a nice Chili flavor as well as letting the sweetness shine from not containing any bitter seeds. It is also Cheap! What you pay for a jar or McCormick you can get a huge bag of the Korean stuff and it's great on Pizza or any Italian Dish too...JJ


up vote11down voteaccepted

Korean chilli is a little different as it has a slight smoky flavour, in addition to being slightly sweet and also quite hot.

The actual name of the chilli use in kimchi and for that matter, most Korean dishes is gochugaru (고추가루). It comes in a variety of preparations, typically, finely ground, flakes and a paste.

You should be able to find this in most good supermarkets or an Asian store. Look for:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks great Kat! The only question is what did you use for a press???


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Tonight I made Tom's recipe. Needed to cook/fix something with some of the cukes coming from the Victory Garden.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140989/kimchi-quick-hot-pickled
> 
> ...


Your welcome Kat, glad you enjoyed.  As far as pepper flakes go, if you don't care for hot spices, go ahead and try the Korean pepper flakes.  They are not nearly as hot as what we are used too and very flavorable.  A press is not needed, but will make the process shorter by pressing more liquid out in a short time.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 30, 2013)

Going to take some for lunch today.  Loved it.  Not a fan of the hot hot spices...but had the cayenne and has a nice bite to it.  A great one to do again and again.

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Going to take some for lunch today.  Loved it.  Not a fan of the hot hot spices...but had the cayenne and has a nice bite to it.  A great one to do again and again.
> 
> Kat


Don't be frightened by the Korean pepper flakes.  They are very mild, it takes a large amount to heat things up.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 30, 2013)

Gonna hunt some down.  There is an Asian Grocery Store in the upper level of the Mall where my shop is.  Will check them out today.

Thanks Dear! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------

